# Debian Woody und Intel-Gfx-Karte



## Pollux (8. April 2003)

Hi!

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich hierfür einen neuen Kernel kompilieren kann und woher ich ihn bekomme :-/

thx


----------



## Sinac (8. April 2003)

Öhm, die Kernel-Source solltest du über
dselect oder apt-get nachinstallieren
können, aber zieh die am besten gleich
den neuesten von www.kernel.org 
-entpacken
-mit "make config" konfiguririen
-mit "make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install"
kompilieren
-Image aus /arch/i386/boot nach /boot kopieren
-lilo anpassen

...falls du nur das kompilieren meintest, wies es genau mit
dem Treiber von deiner Graka ist kann ich dir nich sagen,
sollte dabei dein...


----------



## Pollux (8. April 2003)

Danke.

War bei nem Praktikum und wie sich herausgstellt hat, war das alles nur Fake 

Danke trotzdem


----------

